# trying to access a sales post but says I need 20 posts?



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Please helps tin the above?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25343-Mahlkoenig-Baratza-Vario-%A3110-Woking&highlight=vario


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

looks like it has already sold I'm afraid

They pop up fairly frequently so sit tight


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Yeah, real shame, do you know why I had to have 20 posts to view it though?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Laurie and welcome, not sure about the number of posts, I thought it was 10. Anyhoo, like many forums the thinking behind it is to give regularly participating members the first chance at things in the 'For Sale' section. It is meant to discourage people, who come across a sales thread by Googling, diving in and buying before the members get a chance.

Please tell us a little about yourself and your coffee interests. There are some very knowledgeable and helpful people here.

EDIT: I see you already have introduced yourself. Have a look around, there's a lot of great information here.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

lawriemiller said:


> Yeah, real shame, do you know why I had to have 20 posts to view it though?


It's an element of participating in the Forum - by participating you benefit from the good will of other Forum members in drawing these things to members' attention, offering things for sale, offering things for free, organising group buys, and so on. You can soon reach 20 posts through joining in.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Hi Laurie and welcome, not sure about the number of posts, I thought it was 10. Anyhoo, like many forums the thinking behind it is to give regularly participating members the first chance at things in the 'For Sale' section. It is meant to discourage people, who come across a sales thread by Googling, diving in and buying before the members get a chance.
> 
> Please tell us a little about yourself and your coffee interests. There are some very knowledgeable and helpful people here.


Snap&#8230; was about to post, answered the phone and then posted. Great minds&#8230;.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

To avoid any confusion - here's a link to 'for sale' rules.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11866-Coffee-Forums-UK-Classifieds-Usage-Guidelines

It's five for selling and buying.


----------



## faziemaize (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah, thanks for this! I too am entirely new to all this and didn't realise about the minimum posts. Good idea though! I'll get posting, and then hopefully I can get myself a Gaggia Classic and start making coffee!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Look forward to reading your posts @faziemaize - start an introductory thread about yourself and your interests. You will probably know, there is a lot of support and information for Classic users and the Forum is a good source for a machine with provenance. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## faziemaize (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks so much! I've started an intro thread as suggested. Mostly an espresso drinker but I'd like to be able to make people a decent latte. This is such a great resource, and I'm really looking forward to getting involved. Cheers!


----------

